# Equalizador 5 bandas Integrado 3,5 a 16volts de Alimentacion



## anfis (Jun 25, 2007)

Hola gente comparto este EQ integrado que yo no conocia, lo arme y anda a la perfeccion. Con la posibilidad de ampliarlo a mas bandas o hacerlo stereo. En el datasheet lo explica.
Yo lo uso para equalizar una guitarra electroacustica, pero sirve para cualquier proposito. La ventaja es que al ser integrado el diseño puede ser muy compacto y confiable o anda o no anda.
Espero que lo disfruten.


----------



## Alex (Jun 26, 2007)

Socio nececito este mismo esquema pero con más ampliación porque no me deja observar  a sus componentes.


----------



## ddelca6 (Jun 26, 2007)

hay tambien un integrado tda 1524 equilizador, yo lo realice andaba , pero hay q realizar bien el pcb por el tema d ruidos y toda la joda d cosas caseras.salu2


----------



## anfis (Jun 26, 2007)

Para poder agregar mas bandas tenes que usar la formula que esta en el datasheet del integrado y calcular los valores de C y C0  en funcion de la frecuencia de corte (la f que vos quieras que aumente su nivel de ganancia). Tene en cuenta que la mayoria de los amplificador tienen una respuesta en frecuencia de 20HZ a 20000HZ en el caso de un hi-fi. Dentro de este rango podes elegir las bandas que vos quieras por ejemplo 50hz 80hz 100hz 500hz 1000hz 5000hz 8000hz 10000hz y asi como vos quieras.
Espero que te haya servido de algo mi explicacion.
Cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntar.
Te dejo el datasheet del integrado.


----------



## anfis (Jun 26, 2007)

La diferencia con el tda1524 es que este esta diseñado para manejar directamente el bass, mid, treble con su calculo predeterminado para cubrir todo el reango de frecuencias audibles. Esta diseñado para montar directamente en el diseño de preamplificador con control de tonos.
Este EQ que publique es mucho mas flexible ya que podes hacer un modulo rackeable de 19" o instalarlo en un gabinete y poder llevarlo donde vos quieras y enchufarselo a lo que vos quieras, y poder diseñar el rango de frecuencias que vos quieras cubrir, por ejemplo no vas a contruir el mismo EQ para un BAJO que para una GUITARRA. Sabiendo el ancho de banda audible del instrumento o cualquier señal audible podemos armar un EQ para equalizar dicho rango.
Recomiendo utilizar potenciometros deslizables lineales asi nos queda un EQ grafico pudiendo tener una vision grafica de nuestra equalizacion como si fuese el EQ de winamp o cualquier EQ grafico.

Tengo ganas de armar un EQ rackeable de 19 pulgadas con 10 bandas por canal. Si lo llego a armar lo subo.


----------



## anfis (Jun 26, 2007)

Recordando un poco de matematicas les dejo la formula ya despejada para que calculen C en funcion  de un valor de Co que nosotros creamos conveniente y exista.


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 27, 2007)

En que afecta si lo alimento con 3.5 v o 9 o 12, etc?? Saludos


----------



## anfis (Jun 27, 2007)

No te afecta en nada funciona entre esos voltajes


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 27, 2007)

Gracias anfis, lo voy a armar cuando tenga tiempo y dinero.


----------



## GERI (Jun 27, 2007)

Hola soy nuevo en esto
por casualidad de donde bajo el pcb y los componente?


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 27, 2007)

anfis dijo:
			
		

> Para poder agregar mas bandas tenes que usar la formula que esta en el datasheet del integrado y calcular los valores de C y C0  en funcion de la frecuencia de corte (la f que vos quieras que aumente su nivel de ganancia). Tene en cuenta que la mayoria de los amplificador tienen una respuesta en frecuencia de 20HZ a 20000HZ en el caso de un hi-fi. Dentro de este rango podes elegir las bandas que vos quieras por ejemplo 50hz 80hz 100hz 500hz 1000hz 5000hz 8000hz 10000hz y asi como vos quieras.
> Espero que te haya servido de algo mi explicacion.
> Cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntar.
> Te dejo el datasheet del integrado.



Hola GERI los componentes los sacas de la hoja de datos que posteo anfis, la PCB supongo que la tenes que diseñar tu mismo, no esta muy complicada. SALUDOS


----------



## Courage_faces (Jun 28, 2007)

En el datasheet del Ic sule venir la placa impresa pero con la media de los componentes qu e ellos disponen, te recomiedo usar PCB express o un buen software para el diseño


Saludos


----------



## anfis (Jul 17, 2007)

Te recomiendo que primero lo armes en proto o placa experimental.
Salu2


----------



## fede_torinotsx (Mar 25, 2009)

una pregunta nadie tiene el pcb del ecualizador con ba3812l. muchas gracias


----------

